# New Zodiac Automatic Diver



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I first saw a picture of this watch a couple of months ago & was pretty keen to find one. However the only place I could find it for sale was on a US site & they wouldn't send stuff internationally. In fact it was on there before it appeared on Zodiacs main site!!

I wondered what other forum members thought of it? On the whole it works for me and the specification is pretty good (but pretty standard for a modern divers watch) - 200m, sapphire crystal, ETA2824-2, 45mm in diameter (not sure if this is with the crown or without it). There's also an orange version (which is a bit too lairy for me) and both can be had with a stainless steel bracelet instead of the rubber strap. Price is 250ish.

I think I'll need to keep all my money available for the kit car (besides which I'm hoping to hear about another watch I'm after soon - who said retail therapy?). So I probably won't go for one but it's nice to see something new that's different from a Submariner & that looks like a modernised Seiko 6105. I like it for that reason alone!!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I like it Paul; I didn't realsie they had an orange version .... the yellow is nice as well.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I didn't realise they had a yellow version! I'm sorely tempted to get one but I'd definitely have to sell a few thing if I did - oh decisions decisions


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> I didn't realise they had a yellow version! I'm sorely tempted to get one but I'd definitely have to sell a few thing if I did - oh decisions decisions












Just to make the decision harder


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I like the black dial version over the yellow. Also would agree that it does look like a modern 6105 there were a few post over on the SCWF about this. Overall Nice


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

JoT said:


> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't realise they had a yellow version! I'm sorely tempted to get one but I'd definitely have to sell a few thing if I did - oh decisions decisions
> ...


Thanks JoT







........................ not







!!!


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

blatant seiko ripped case







,but very nice looking diver


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Not sure about the Super Size Me hands, but I rather like it overall. I agree with Paul that the spec is 'me too', but the price is better than a lot of the other 'me too's'. Anyone got a pic of the orange?

Nice use of the Zodiac logo from what I can see, wish they'd gone with the Seawolf name.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Nalu said:


> Not sure about the Super Size Me hands, but I rather like it overall. I agree with Paul that the spec is 'me too', but the price is better than a lot of the other 'me too's'. Anyone got a pic of the orange?
> 
> Nice use of the Zodiac logo from what I can see, wish they'd gone with the Seawolf name.


Hi Colin,

here's the orange - have heard on another forum that this is the new Seawolf but can't see the name anywhere.

By the way the price I mentioned was in UK squids not US dollars - still not a bad price though & postage is free at the mo from the source I've found. Nice watch - I'll send you the link by pm if you'd like me to (it isn't hard to figure it out though )

Wonder how long it'll be before we see one with a Yao dial & hands set fitted?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> Wonder how long it'll be before we see one with a Yao dial & hands set fitted?


Hmmmm .... Yao hands


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Not bad

Prices?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Griff said:


> Not bad
> 
> Prices?


On the website I've found it on it's $495 on the bracelet, $450 on the rubber strap - so the price would be round about the Â£250 mark for the rubber strap version & nearer Â£300 for the bracelet version (depending on exchange rates & customs duties







).


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

On the website I've found it on it's $495 on the bracelet, $450 on the rubber strap - so the price would be round about the Â£250 mark for the rubber strap version & nearer Â£300 for the bracelet version (depending on exchange rates & customs duties







).


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

ENY55V said:


> With so many watches, brands and SIMILAR models, there must be a way to say - "Zodiac is 10 times better than the St.Mortiz because........"


Why must there be a way? A watch is worth as much as somebody is prepared to pay for it.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

ENY55V said:


> On the website I've found it on it's $495 on the bracelet, $450 on the rubber strap - so the price would be round about the Â£250 mark for the rubber strap version & nearer Â£300 for the bracelet version (depending on exchange rates & customs duties
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A St.Moritz is much better !!!










I am only kidding









BUT

I would say that this watch can be bought for around Â£75 / Â£95 and for a 200m wr. watch - it ain't bad.

BUT

With so many watches, brands and SIMILAR models, there must be a way to say - "Zodiac is 10 times better than the St.Mortiz because........"

BUT

any argument must stand and not "because, I say so".


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

JoT said:


> ENY55V said:
> 
> 
> > With so many watches, brands and SIMILAR models, there must be a way to say - "Zodiac is 10 times better than the St.Mortiz because........"
> ...










mmmm

so a state of the art Jacob watch for Â£6,000 must be a bargain?? (especially if Beckham is wearing one) !


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

ENY55V said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > ENY55V said:
> ...


Hello Andy2


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

> Hello Andy2


or 3, or 4 or..........


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

Hello Andy2


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

ENY55V said:


> mmmm
> 
> so a state of the art Jacob watch for Â£6,000 must be a bargain?? (especially if Beckham is wearing one) !


Groundhog Day


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Deja vu again, again, deja vu again









I wonder when the PM`s will start


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Calm down everyone....









Your all wrong


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Calm down everyone....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you are right I`m sorry,









It seemed so familiar


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Calm down everyone....
> ...

































...and for those of you that are new to this Forum - welcome and don't ask what the above is all about, 'cos I haven't got a clue either !?!?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Here's a live picture stolen from E-Bay ..... nice detail on the dial ... the hands are not so nice but overall not a bad piece.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice, in fact very nice to my mind - but that auction seems pricey compared to another site I've seen it on. I like the sunburst finish on the dial, but from the pictures it looks as if it's only on quarter of the dial (which seems strange)


----------



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

Not to rain on anyone's parade, but I handled a Zodiac V-Wolf this week at the actual department store which carries Zodiacs online. I was disappointed. The rotating bezel was nearly impossible to turn because it was stiff and the serrations were polished. The quality seemed very ordinary, more like product produced by Zodiac's parent company, Swatch Group. Price at the store was $350. That is still retail, although the saleslady told me that her company receives specially produced Zodiacs. Better than $450 online, but still high, IMHO. I just couldn't summon enthusiasm for the watch. Maybe the newer models are better.

Once again, just my opinion based on my observations.


----------

